# My pair pushed a egg out of the nest



## Carmella (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm wondering why they did this. Everything has been text book for them since the beginning But I just came home today and found a egg at the bottom of the cage. I candled them a few days ago and found that one looked back. It was yellow pretty much all the way through. The first egg was laid on the 5th and the last egg was laid on the 10th. The one that was kicked out happens to be the "bad" egg. Can they tell that it's not fertile and pushed it out since the others will be hatching soon? They are still sitting and taking care of the other eggs. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes they can tell if the eggs are bad, they wont feel any heart beat and will sometimes push the egg out.


----------



## Carmella (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks so much, thats what I had read and thought but im a new parent so I worry about everything. And my husband just text me that one of the eggs is hatching and another is pipping  Im nervous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------

